# VIC sponsorship declined



## statue (Aug 26, 2010)

Hi All,

I have received a response from VIC that my sponsorship application has been declined. I can still apply for 175 because I have 120 points. But I have 10+ years of experience, Oracle Certified Internet Application Developer, Sun Certified Java Programmer. What could be the reason they have declined my application?? 

Should I contact them or not? I am going to apply for 175, however, I want to know if there were any specific deficiencies in my profile for not being granted a sponsorship.


----------



## era7bd (Nov 30, 2009)

statue said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have received a response from VIC that my sponsorship application has been declined. I can still apply for 175 because I have 120 points. But I have 10+ years of experience, Oracle Certified Internet Application Developer, Sun Certified Java Programmer. What could be the reason they have declined my application??
> 
> Should I contact them or not? I am going to apply for 175, however, I want to know if there were any specific deficiencies in my profile for not being granted a sponsorship.



This news is not good for us


----------



## obelixous (Sep 1, 2010)

This is not good to hear. Did they specify a reason for the denial?


----------



## statue (Aug 26, 2010)

No. They didn't tell any reason. I sent them an email to re-confirm but received the following reply within 10 minutes:

"Thank you for your email.

The application has been reviewed and the decision remains unchanged.

As previously advised the Victorian Government consults with industry representatives in Victoria to determine whether the combination of qualifications, skills and experience would result in reasonable employment prospects. As our advice indicated that the applicant’s skills and experience do not match the current industry requirements, the sponsorship application is unsuccessful.

The only document required by us is your detailed CV.

We are unable to provide more detailed information on the specific reasons for this decision.

Note that we would be happy to reassess the application should the applicant be able to obtain a valid offer of employment in the nominated occupation within Victoria, and the occupation remains eligible for sponsorship."


----------



## Arrow (Oct 11, 2010)

statue said:


> No. They didn't tell any reason. I sent them an email to re-confirm but received the following reply within 10 minutes:
> 
> "Thank you for your email.
> 
> ...


Oh God!! This is bad news.
Don't give up.. try 175... Its worth to try something esp, when you have sufficient points. Good luck


----------



## obelixous (Sep 1, 2010)

statue said:


> No. They didn't tell any reason. "


Can you quote from the original email sent to you after removing the personal info. Normally this email contains information through which reason for denial can be determined. For instance: Insufficient Funds to support oneself / family, Not found fit by Industry Panel.

Also, Vic seems to be innundated with apps, which means they can afford to be choosy.

Some more queries:
1. What Job Code / Specialization do you have?
2. How much relevant experience in the Job Code / Specialization?


----------



## statue (Aug 26, 2010)

Here it is:

------------------------------------------------------
"Dear XXXX,

Thank you for your application for Victorian Government nomination under the 176 - Sponsored visa scheme.

Following a review of the information you have provided to the Skilled and Business Migration Program, we regret to inform you that the Victorian Government is not in a position to sponsor you under the 176 - Sponsored visa scheme. 

During the assessment process, the Victorian Government consults with industry representatives in Victoria, to determine whether your combination of qualifications, skills and experience would result in reasonable employment prospects. We seek advice from industry because we need to ensure that sponsored migrants have a realistic chance of employment when they arrive in Victoria. 
In this case, our advice indicated that your skills and experience did not match the current industry requirements. Decisions are made on a case-by-case basis and we are not in a position to provide you with precise assessment criteria or to offer specific feedback on the outcome of your application. 

Note that we would be happy to reassess your application should you be able to obtain a valid offer of employment in your nominated occupation within Victoria, while your occupation remains eligible for Victorian Government sponsorship.

Refer to the Department of Immigration and Citizenship (DIAC) website for alternative visa pathways: www.immi.gov.au."

------------------------------------------------------


I have 10 years of experience as Software Engineer, and it is also recognized by ACS. I had applied for the same code (261313 - Software Engineer) to VIC.

I am Sun Certified Java Programmer, and Oracle Certified Internet Application Developer.


----------



## statue (Aug 26, 2010)

Arrow said:


> Oh God!! This is bad news.
> Don't give up.. try 175... Its worth to try something esp, when you have sufficient points. Good luck


Thanks Arrow. Yeah I'm going to apply for 175.


----------



## obelixous (Sep 1, 2010)

statue said:


> Here it is:
> 
> ------------------------------------------------------
> "Dear XXXX,
> ...


I feel this does not fit at all. The mail suggests that your experience may not match indstry requirements. However Java is on their preferred list of specialization.

All the best for your 175 App.


----------



## rmansoor (Jul 3, 2010)

Today i got the email my specialization is C# and i applyed on Nov 6, i dont know what that mean may be more to wait for decision

Dear XXXX, 

Thank you for the information you sent to the Victorian Government's Skilled and Business Migration Program. The reference number is SS-2010-XXXX. The nominated occupation is 261313 Software Engineer.


The application will be processed and reviewed for Victorian Government nomination. This process may take up to twelve weeks and you will be advised of the outcome as soon as a decision has been made. We request that you do not enquire on the progress of the application during this period.


To be eligible for sponsorship by the Victorian Government an applicant must first have an occupation on the Victorian Government Sponsorship Eligibility List. The eligibility list identifies skills in demand in Victoria, and is regularly updated to take into account changes in industry requirements for skilled professionals and tradespeople. The eligibility list is an indication only of those occupations in demand in Victoria and having an occupation on this list does not guarantee sponsorship. 

The Skilled and Business Migration Program has no legal authority to deal with migration requirements or points required for migration. Any questions regarding migration beyond Victorian Government sponsorship should be directed to the Australian Government’s Department of Immigration and Citizenship (DIAC). See the DIAC website Department of Immigration & Citizenship for more information.


Please contact us if you require further information about the Victorian Government’s Skilled and Business Migration Program.

Please quote Reference Number : SS-2010-XXXX in all of your communication to us.


----------



## statue (Aug 26, 2010)

rmansoor said:


> Today i got the email my specialization is C# and i applyed on Nov 6, i dont know what that mean may be more to wait for decision
> 
> Dear XXXX,
> 
> ...


I had also received the same email some 2-3 weeks ago.


----------



## era7bd (Nov 30, 2009)

statue said:


> I had also received the same email some 2-3 weeks ago.


I applied 5th November but I did not get any mail except acknowledgement of declaration from.


----------



## shafaqat309 (Apr 7, 2009)

rmansoor said:


> Today i got the email my specialization is C# and i applyed on Nov 6, i dont know what that mean may be more to wait for decision
> 
> Dear XXXX,
> 
> ...


this is a confirmation email that they have started processing your application.


----------



## rmansoor (Jul 3, 2010)

shafaqat309 said:


> this is a confirmation email that they have started processing your application.



@shafaqat309:Yes look like,lets hope for the best.


----------



## shawais (Sep 30, 2010)

I got same response from Victoria too,  

i applied under same category as well. 



statue said:


> Here it is:
> 
> ------------------------------------------------------
> "Dear XXXX,
> ...


----------



## mpogr (Jun 12, 2010)

Mate, sorry to hear that! My deepest condolences:-(

Can you, please, share your VIC application number (without the last 2 digits)? Would really appreciate that!


----------



## statue (Aug 26, 2010)

mpogr said:


> Mate, sorry to hear that! My deepest condolences:-(
> 
> Can you, please, share your VIC application number (without the last 2 digits)? Would really appreciate that!


Sure, it was SS-2010-021XX


----------



## nadare (Dec 3, 2010)

Do you think it could be that the state sponsorship quota for 261313 has been reached?

________________________________
IELTS: L8.5, R8.0, W7.0, S7.0, Overall 7.5: 31-JUL-10; ACS Applied online: 26-AUG-10; ACS positive 261313: 07-OCT-10; VIC SS Applied Online: 07-NOV-10


----------



## harshal (Mar 3, 2010)

nadare said:


> Do you think it could be that the state sponsorship quota for 261313 has been reached?
> 
> ________________________________
> IELTS: L8.5, R8.0, W7.0, S7.0, Overall 7.5: 31-JUL-10; ACS Applied online: 26-AUG-10; ACS positive 261313: 07-OCT-10; VIC SS Applied Online: 07-NOV-10


It seems they have not started a process for Analyst Programmer.
What's say?


----------



## statue (Aug 26, 2010)

nadare said:


> Do you think it could be that the state sponsorship quota for 261313 has been reached?
> 
> ________________________________
> IELTS: L8.5, R8.0, W7.0, S7.0, Overall 7.5: 31-JUL-10; ACS Applied online: 26-AUG-10; ACS positive 261313: 07-OCT-10; VIC SS Applied Online: 07-NOV-10


yeah I think so, because I don't think there was any problem with my experience or skills. And other guy with same 261313 code also got a rejection email.


----------



## shafaqat309 (Apr 7, 2009)

no this is not true, bear in mind Victoria accept only 10% of all IT applicants.


----------



## ran82 (Dec 22, 2010)

era7bd said:


> This news is not good for us


we applied under Developer Programmer 261312 but did not receive any reference NO yet.

Can somebody tell me whether its ok for me to send them an e-mail to get the reference no.

I'm wondering whether my one get rejected too.

:confused2:


----------



## statue (Aug 26, 2010)

ran82 said:


> we applied under Developer Programmer 261312 but did not receive any reference NO yet.
> 
> Can somebody tell me whether its ok for me to send them an e-mail to get the reference no.
> 
> ...


When did you apply? You should have received an email with reference soon after you submit your application.


----------



## ran82 (Dec 22, 2010)

statue said:


> When did you apply? You should have received an email with reference soon after you submit your application.


November 25th 2010,our agent did it for us and he said he still did not get any response from them.

are u sure that we should receive reference NO soon after we apply for that/


----------



## era7bd (Nov 30, 2009)

ran82 said:


> we applied under Developer Programmer 261312 but did not receive any reference NO yet.
> 
> Can somebody tell me whether its ok for me to send them an e-mail to get the reference no.
> 
> ...



Some time they get more time. I sent my declaration form on 02-12-10 and got acknowledgement on 17-12-10. I know someone who gets within one week.


----------



## Tauqir (Nov 24, 2010)

era7bd said:


> Some time they get more time. I sent my declaration form on 02-12-10 and got acknowledgement on 17-12-10. I know someone who gets within one week.


I have applied online on 28th Nov. and still no response nor any acknowledgment email. Even they didn't asked for declaration form or no case ID yet. I am totally at blind side.
I think they have holidays now a days. Any idea how many holidays they do for Christmas?


----------



## ran82 (Dec 22, 2010)

Tauqir said:


> I have applied online on 28th Nov. and still no response nor any acknowledgment email. Even they didn't asked for declaration form or no case ID yet. I am totally at blind side.
> I think they have holidays now a days. Any idea how many holidays they do for Christmas?


actually we applied on 5th November not 25th. 

we are very confused of this and afraid that we can not complete this before next year June. because as far as I know from next year june on ward there's coming another changes to migration process


----------



## harshal (Mar 3, 2010)

harshal said:


> It seems they have not started a process for Analyst Programmer.
> What's say?



Today I rec. acknowledge mail from Vic that they have rec. my application and it may take up to 12 weeks.
My occupation is Analyst Programmer.


----------



## ran82 (Dec 22, 2010)

harshal said:


> Today I rec. acknowledge mail from Vic that they have rec. my application and it may take up to 12 weeks.
> My occupation is Analyst Programmer.


Can you please tell me when you applied for this?


----------



## harshal (Mar 3, 2010)

ran82 said:


> Can you please tell me when you applied for this?


I applied on Nov 10th.


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

victoria has no quota like ACT for skills, they decline your application if they see the market does not require your skill, even if you fit their requirement. I must say ACT is the most organised when it comes to ss. their website is updated every tuesday, it has a timeline and it tells u if your skill quota is full..


----------



## ran82 (Dec 22, 2010)

harshal said:


> I applied on Nov 10th.


Thanx harshal!!!

anybody think that its ok for us to ask for a reference no


----------



## nadare (Dec 3, 2010)

anj1976 said:


> victoria has no quota like ACT for skills, they decline your application if they see the market does not require your skill, even if you fit their requirement. I must say ACT is the most organised when it comes to ss. their website is updated every tuesday, it has a timeline and it tells u if your skill quota is full..


Victoria says they have a quota for skills; they just do not disclose exactly what numbers are needed. This excerpt is from their website:
"Under the agreement, the number of skilled migrants that the Victorian Government can sponsor against *each occupation listed on the State Sponsorship Eligibility Lists is limited by a quota*, and by an overall cap on the total number of applications that can be sponsored each year."


----------



## shafaqat309 (Apr 7, 2009)

nadare said:


> Victoria says they have a quota for skills; they just do not disclose exactly what numbers are needed. This excerpt is from their website:
> "Under the agreement, the number of skilled migrants that the Victorian Government can sponsor against *each occupation listed on the State Sponsorship Eligibility Lists is limited by a quota*, and by an overall cap on the total number of applications that can be sponsored each year."


and yes, once quota is over that will update occupation list with the information that applications from a specific occupation are closed.


----------



## Arrow (Oct 11, 2010)

statue said:


> yeah I think so, because I don't think there was any problem with my experience or skills. And other guy with same 261313 code also got a rejection email.


Any idea whether the other guy was eligible for 175.
I remember reading in another forum some time back that Victoria rejects applications when the applicants have sufficient points for 175.
I wonder, if this could be the reason since you have no problem with experience, skills or funds.
I might be wrong too but I wonder....:confused2:


----------



## statue (Aug 26, 2010)

Arrow said:


> Any idea whether the other guy was eligible for 175.
> I remember reading in another forum some time back that Victoria rejects applications when the applicants have sufficient points for 175.
> I wonder, if this could be the reason since you have no problem with experience, skills or funds.
> I might be wrong too but I wonder....:confused2:


Don't know. I read his message on this thread that he also got the same rejection email for 261313.


----------



## era7bd (Nov 30, 2009)

statue said:


> Don't know. I read his message on this thread that he also got the same rejection email for 261313.


Anybody got Victorian approval recently!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------

